# Pointing Bugs



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Love love love love love it! Oso points at flies. I'm always thinking, "where's the fly swatter when I need it!!" j/k 

It's very cute when they do this!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cute. My Ruby always points at butterflies. We seem to have a lot of Monarch Butterflies in my back yard now. 

It is so cool to see their instinct at work like that even if they are being used as hunting dogs.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't wait for that! sometimes I see my pup stopping and lifting a paw slightly, before being distracted into doing something else.


----------



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> Very cute. My Ruby always points at butterflies. We seem to have a lot of Monarch Butterflies in my back yard now.
> 
> It is so cool to see their instinct at work like that even if they are being used as hunting dogs.


Milo loves butterflies too, but he doesn't point those.... he eats them. They aren't Monarch's but the little white ones, come to think of it they are probably moths.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley's first "hunting" experience was a large black bumblebee when she was tiny. She pointed at it for a bit then proceeded to catch it, roll it around in her mouth a little, and spit it back out. It flew off and she made a face for a bit like "Ew, that was gross!" :


----------

